# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Anarchiste]Attente de formation

## Anarchiste

Bonjour  vous tous , je me suis enregistr sur votre site pour que je l'espre y trouver des tas de personnes qui peuvent voir quel solution serai la plus adapter pour moi , je suis en se moment dans l'attente d'une rponse pour une formation en assistant rseaux , mais mon niveau reste vraiment  plaindre !

Mari,2 enfant , licencier depuis peu , on ma propos une CRP et la chance de me lancer dans autre chose , je choisi la monde de l'informatique , car on ma beaucoup appris dessus et mes bases ne sont pas si mauvaise que sa ..

Mais il me reste normment  apprendre dans se milieu la, j'ai commencer depuis qq annes  scripter sur du .lua et j'aimerai vraiment approfondir ma faon de scripter car j'en suis encore  un niveau ou je ne fait que les modifier , et j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir en cre des vraiment importent comme par exemple sur du (vbs).

Donc j'attends vos commantaire sur ce sujet la et voir avec vous si vous auriez de superbe tuto qui mettent quelqu'un sur les railles dans le bon sans du terme   ::ccool::   .

Un grand merci  vous pour se forum   ::):   .

----------

